# Freeing up memory (not storage)



## Timmytiptoes (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Nexus tablet. I have 15gb of my 30gb of storage left so I am not worried about that....But it says I am using 1.4gb of my 1.8gb of memory.
I believe this maybe the reason my tablet is slow and will frequently freeze, requiring a reboot.
Thoughts on how I can free up the memory?? Everything I search online is about storage space which isn't the issue....


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You are probably referring to the RAM, which is the amount of memory that allows you to run several programs at once. If you are LOW on RAM, then that means you have too much stuff RUNNING outright or in the background. You can uninstall some unneeded programs or you will have to go over all the apps and disable some that you don't use to free some RAM.

I have an old Droid Maxx that I just recently did a Factory Reset on. It has around 14.5 GB Total storage space. I was using about 14.2 GB, leaving me with only about 200-300 MB of Free space. I reset it and now I have around 3.5GB FREE SPACE after disabling all the useless apps I never use that came with the phone like Verizon apps and other stuff. I was suffering from freezing and sluggishness, just like you.

I no longer have that issue and it seems to even come on faster than before.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

How old is it? A hard reset might make help. But if it's more than a few years old, not much to do. 

What's the point of using it if you can't run any apps?


----------



## Timmytiptoes (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes it is RAM I mean. I have removed some apps and disabled others. I really dont have that many apps installed which is why I'm disappointed to have this issue but will see how it goes now..


----------



## Timmytiptoes (Aug 14, 2002)

TonyB25 said:


> How old is it? A hard reset might make help. But if it's more than a few years old, not much to do.
> 
> What's the point of using it if you can't run any apps?


It's not old....Just bought in late 2015


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Timmytiptoes, its not JUST RAM that can do that. It may just have a weak/wimpy CPU as well


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure but you might have background apps running. On my iPhone, iPad and Galaxy tablet. I frequently have to check for apps that need to be closed. Found 15 this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmytiptoes (Aug 14, 2002)

I did a factory reset today, and all I have done is added by Google account back onto the device and not yet installed any apps, and my Memory/RAM is showing at 1.4GBS of 1.8GBS used. So, I am thinking this might mean with all the system updates I have received since owning the devise, the OS is using up a lot of memory. The device is up to Android 7.1.1
Does this sound about right, or is there something else I should be considering?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If it's still locking up, then it's probably a hardware problem. The average life of a mobile device is 2-4 years at best. 

FYI, you don't have to manually stop programs like you would on a Windows computer. Mobile OS's handle that stuff on their own.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This works on a Samsung Tablet running Marshmallow.
Click on Settings then Smart Manager.
Click on Ram.
It will show you what is running in the background. You might be able to end some of the items there.
I was using 50% of my RAM and there were 28 things running in the background that I was unaware of.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

plodr said:


> This works on a Samsung Tablet running Marshmallow.
> Click on Settings then Smart Manager.
> Click on Ram.
> It will show you what is running in the background. You might be able to end some of the items there.
> I was using 50% of my RAM and there were 28 things running in the background that I was unaware of.


It's just info. That's how it works.

Freezing, crashing, reboots. Totally different. Can't troubleshoot a tablet like a computer.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Nexus tablet running android and my Samsung tablet is running Android. I'm not trying to troubleshoot an android tablet using computer information!


> Can't troubleshoot a tablet like a computer.


 The *OP wants to free up RAM*,


> Thoughts on how I can free up the memory?


I posted how freeing up RAM works on my android Marshmallow device.
If his Nexus runs Nougat, then the steps might be different.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Android manages memory without needing an app or doing anything. Trying to "free up RAM" manually usually causes more problems.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Trying to "free up RAM" manually usually causes more problems.


 No, this is not true.

I free up RAM all the time on my phone.
Under settings: Device maintenance.
You can either select Optimize Now or the RAM icon.

If they did not want people to use it, it would not appear under the ordinary settings.


----------

